
I Cut the 'Big Five' Tech Giants from My Life by Blocking Their IP Addresses - nonprofiteer
https://gizmodo.com/i-cut-the-big-five-tech-giants-from-my-life-it-was-hel-1831304194
======
soared
This was a great read! I think allowing aws/gcp hosted sites/apps and then
also allowing apple would make this reasonably achievable for the average
person. Apple is a tech giant, but they are very far from a monopoly. Allowing
microsoft and google hosting might be a necessary evil at this point - too
many valuable services rely on them.

That being said I would love to read this same article written by an average
joe and not a wealthy san francisco techie. SF/Cali often forgets how the rest
of the country/world lives - most of us don't casually get airbnbs, use
encrypted chat apps, send large files, or chat with 5+ experts. Her <5 year
old daughter has been on twice as many flights as I have.

~~~
mrgreenfur
Yeah, I liked this piece too.

It's a bit of an overreaction to block AWS and GCP, since in those cases
google and amazon are not actively tracking you and you're blocking core
infrastructure.

~~~
siedes
>since in those cases google and amazon are not actively tracking you

For now :-)

------
rolph
ive basically done this, myself some time ago. quite a few places on the web
are cut off but i make do fine without them. the problem with AWS is the
infiltration into the backbone that has been progressing. the whole cloud
thing was exactly what i did not want to participate in, it was just 3rd party
hosting in a fancy zoot suit looking me right in the face. ive been
selfhosting for sometime, and had little need for a machine in the middle
except to make normal hops from node to node. i guess ya could call it fossil
net, its the way ive done it since the 70's and its never given me any grief.

there is this on github:

[https://github.com/GMG-Special-Projects-
Desk/GoodbyeBigFive](https://github.com/GMG-Special-Projects-
Desk/GoodbyeBigFive)

found in the middle of this article :

[https://gizmodo.com/want-to-really-block-the-tech-giants-
her...](https://gizmodo.com/want-to-really-block-the-tech-giants-heres-
how-1832261612)

------
washadjeffmad
I did this on my mobile devices originally just to block Facebook, but when it
ended up showing me how pervasive and obsessive the attention grabs were, I
tried it for others.

It's kind of amazing how much better an experience surfing the web is without
them, from load times to quality of content. Highly recommended.

------
8bitsrule
"I record an interview ... we talk by phone and I record my end with a
handheld Zoom recorder. That works fine, but when it comes time to send the
386 MB audio file..."

That's got to be uncompressed (H6 options are WAV or 128k MP3), Opus will fix
that filesize with little noticeable loss.

